# Directv Remote Pro-Android



## BubblePuppy

Found this in the Market. There are two versions, Pro and Lite. Both are paid apps. 
I installed the pro version. When opening the app it will request wifi to be turned on, after that you can scan for the dvr units or you can manually input the ip addresses. The scan took a few seconds and found both of my dvrs. The remote graphic is basic in design but full featured, and operates a lot faster than the native remote. The channel and the show that your watching is displayed at the top of the remote, nice. The same thing is displayed in the phones drop down bar at the top. 
There is a icon at the top of the remote that lets you view your playlist on the phone, another nice feature. 
The Pro version is a bit pricey at $4.99 but hey... what the heck. 
The lite version is 99¢. 
Its nice having a dedicated app on the phone. Hopefully more features will be added in the future.
From the comments in Market this app works great with the presently available Android tablets. 
Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using DBSTalk


----------



## BubblePuppy

Another nice feature is the favorite channel list that can be setup and stored in the app, independent of the Favorite Channel lists in the receivers.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using DBSTalk


----------



## BattleZone

Nice find!










https://market.android.com/details?id=com.WiredDFW.DIRECTV.unWiredRemote


----------



## BubblePuppy

"BattleZone" said:


> Nice find!
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.WiredDFW.DIRECTV.unWiredRemote


Thanks for posting the links.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using DBSTalk


----------



## BubblePuppy

In case anyone wants to submit improvement suggestions here is the FB page: https://www.facebook.com/WiredDFWSoftware?sk=wall

Sent from my Inspire 4G using DBSTalk


----------



## Special Ed

I have 2 directv dvrs and with a universal remote to control them. This app caught my eye but I can't find any special features this app has beyond the regular Directv remote or my universal can already do. It seems to get good ratings but what can it do that makes it worth the $5? If it just an extra remote built into my phone I really don't want it.

I know $5 is not much but I hate to reward people for crappy apps that I never use (I have already done that enough) I'd pay $50 if it was something really special.


----------



## BubblePuppy

There are several features that this app has that I like that my universal remote doesn't have. A separate favorites list can be set up and stored in the app, independent of the Favorites List in the receivers. 
I can view my Play List on my phone so I don't have to display it on the tv screen so it doesn't "interrupt" the viewing for other people.
Plus the dvr response is a lot faster than when using my Logitech remote. 
And I always know where my phone is...not so much with the remote.  
I emailed the developer, he would like suggestions for added features. He is waiting for permission from a 3rd party before he releases a big update. 
Maybe you should just pass on it until there are more features that your universal remote doesn't have.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using DBSTalk


----------



## BubblePuppy

"dreday" said:


> For some reason the app wasn't showing up in the market for my xoom. Emailed the Dev and i guess that they finally got it corrected. It looks great...and works the same as the remote.


It was updated today. New feature is showing the next show below the current one. Plus fixing xoom bug.
I can see how this app would be more popular on tablets than phones. But it's nice having a backup remote handy. The play list feature is a plus, now if only the guide could be viewed in the app along with being able to set recordings (similar to the "Official" Directv app).

Sent from my Inspire 4G using DBSTalk


----------



## bobnielsen

Nice! I installed it on my Nook Color (running Cyanogen Mod 7 - Android 2.3 Gingerbread on a SD card).


----------



## BubblePuppy

Another update: Wired DFW Software DIRECTV Remote PRO v2.0.1 just released! This version brings full TheTVDB.com integration for TV show/ series information! We hope to add movies to the mix soon!
That's two in one day. 
BTW: I posted a couple of questions on their FB page, response came back within a minute or two. A good way to get questions answered and post reviews of the app.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using DBSTalk


----------



## spartanstew

It creator of this app is a member of this board too.

He actually posted about this app a week or so ago, but since it was advertising, it was deleted.

He had just joined and it was his only post. All I remember was he was from texas (hence, the DFW software).

Is it you, dreday?


----------



## BubblePuppy

"spartanstew" said:


> It creator of this app is a member of this board too.
> 
> He actually posted about this app a week or so ago, but since it was advertising, it was deleted.
> 
> He had just joined and it was his only post. All I remember was he was from texas (hence, the DFW software).
> 
> Is it you, dreday?


The creator might just show up. 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using DBSTalk


----------



## Jeremy W

What a rip off. The lite version should be free. Makes me want to make a remote app for Android myself and offer it for free.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"Jeremy W" said:


> What a rip off. The lite version should be free. Makes me want to make a remote app for Android myself and offer it for free.


Well then do it. I'll be waiting to try it out soon. Please keep us informed of your progress.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using DBSTalk


----------



## Jeremy W

BubblePuppy said:


> Well then do it. I'll be waiting to try it out soon. Please keep us informed of your progress.


Unfortunately my days as a DirecTV customer are numbered, so there's nothing I can do about my desire.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"Jeremy W" said:


> Unfortunately my days as a DirecTV customer are numbered, so there's nothing I can do about my desire.


Then Directv Remote Pro/lite wouldn't do you any good anyway.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using DBSTalk


----------



## FHSPSU67

D/l'd to my ASUS transformer yesterday. Very nice app.


----------



## Jeremy W

BubblePuppy said:


> Then Directv Remote Pro/lite wouldn't do you any good anyway.


It doesn't change my feelings on how much the Lite version of an app should go for.


----------



## fikuserectus

When I first used this app it wouldn't find my receivers. Well, I noticed after the latest update they are now being found. I can't wait to try this out after work.


----------



## Grydlok

just saw this, nice app. I have my phone on me more than my remote. The developer should put it on Amazon app store. Double their exposure.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

FHSPSU67 said:


> D/l'd to my ASUS transformer yesterday. Very nice app.


Working well?


----------



## BubblePuppy

Update v2.2 now in Android Market. New feature and bug fixes.


----------



## phat78boy

Very nice app. Its worth 5 bucks alone just so I can see what the kids are watching without actually going to every room in the house. Can't wait to see more functionality built into this guy.


----------



## hobbes

Jeremy W said:


> It doesn't change my feelings on how much the Lite version of an app should go for.


Looks like they heard you... just downloaded the lite version on the Market for free. Looking forward to trying it out when I get home.


----------



## Jeremy W

hobbes said:


> Looks like they heard you... just downloaded the lite version on the Market for free. Looking forward to trying it out when I get home.


Very good! If I were still a DirecTV subscriber, I'd give it a shot.


----------



## BubblePuppy

This one is v2.2.3 Fixes a "Forbidden Command" bug.


----------



## Garz

This is a decent app, but it seems more like you work for the company considering your extensive knowledge on the app


----------



## Carl Spock

Garz, welcome to the board. 

You will find there are people on this board that know as much about DirecTV as the folks that work there (Doug Brott, Tom Robinson and Stuart Sweet all come to mind).

It isn't a stretch for BubblePuppy, a long time, active member of this board, to know as much about this app as the folks who wrote the program.

It's just standard operating procedure around here.


----------



## Marlin Guy

Garz said:


> This is a decent app, but it seems more like you work for the company considering your extensive knowledge on the app


Yeah. He joined in 2006 and has been waiting for this opportunity for all of these years.

His previous 4,700 posts were just to make his cover look better. :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W

Marlin Guy said:


> Yeah. He joined in 2006 and has been waiting for this opportunity for all of these years.
> 
> His previous 4,700 posts were just to make his cover look better. :lol:


Yep, he's so good he started preparing for all of this before Android even existed.


----------



## redsoxfan26

For a limited time this app is available for only $1.98. Doesn't say for how long though. I downloaded it today.


----------



## dettxw

I saw this a while ago but then forgot all about it.

Downloaded just now, seems responsive, and a bargain at $1.98.


----------



## loowaters

Market won't let me grab it. Running CyanogenMod 7.0.3 on an HTC Incredible.


----------



## ohioviper

When will we get an Android app the looks and works like the Apple one ?


----------



## BubblePuppy

ohioviper;3178396 said:


> When will we get an Android app the looks and works like the Apple one ?


Why in the world would I want a Android app that looks like a iPhone app? I'd get a iPhone if I wanted that.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Updated to support GENIE.


----------

